# my b14 200sx



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

:thumbup: http://b20vtec.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29550

its on a thread where im tryin to sell my rims on another site^^^^^^^its white


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i posted the pic for you...looks good


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks alot, i just figured im always posting about my car i might as well give a visual.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i love it.. it looks clean... do you have any other pics


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

i have those exact same rims on my car, except diffferent color.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

b14sleeper said:


> i have those exact same rims on my car, except diffferent color.


hehe, Just had to point that out, sorry. Nice car though. :thumbup:


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

i have a couple more pics but im a retard when it comes to computers so i cant figure out how to post em. ill take a better picture soon its in the garage for the winter cuz i live on long island adn when it snows they dump thousands of pounds of sand/salt and kill cars. i just did the angel eyes and my skz grill should be here any day and i picked up some gray and black racing seats. as soon as the brackets come theyll be in. cant wait for it to be back on the road. im rockin the 98 sentra se right now SR20 equiped! too bad its auto :balls:


----------

